# Richmond Virginia Snow Storm In Progress



## Chuck Key (Jan 22, 2016)

It has been snowing three hours.  About 4 inches so far.  Twelve to Eighteen inches expected.

[yt]uxhtis-ym6M[/yt]


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 22, 2016)

Stay Safe. We've got about 5 inches so far. Calling for 8-12


----------



## chartle (Jan 22, 2016)

I was just wondering how its going. I'm in Pittsburgh and it looks like its just going to kiss us a little bit.

Off to run to the grocery store to buy milk, bread and TP.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 22, 2016)

You guys be safe. Ernie, I hope you don't have to go out tonight.


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 22, 2016)

Dalecamino said:


> You guys be safe. Ernie, I hope you don't have to go out tonight.



Chuck, the dialysis center closed at 4. So it was off work early and straight home for me. I'll bear the weather tomorrow for dialysis, have to be there at noon.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 22, 2016)

EBorraga said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > You guys be safe. Ernie, I hope you don't have to go out tonight.
> ...


 That was my concern. It's good you can hold off. Maybe the roads will be cleared by that time. Thanks for the update.


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 22, 2016)

*For all of you folks that are in the path of this storm, stay safe. Here's hoping that is just passes you by and the only thing you are left to deal with are driveways and sidewalks to shovel.
Cheers*


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 22, 2016)

Dead center of path of 18" to 24"+ Not so much the snow but the 50 to 60 mile per hour winds that will create a blizzard and probably power outages. That is what has me worried. Been through Sandy and they are talking very high tides not only for the shore but other waterways. Just like Sandy did. Have the fingers crossed on this one.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 22, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Dead center of path of 18" to 24"+ Not so much the snow but the 50 to 60 mile per hour winds that will create a blizzard and probably power outages. That is what has me worried. Been through Sandy and they are talking very high tides not only for the shore but other waterways. Just like Sandy did. Have the fingers crossed on this one.


 Been watching weather John. Talking about flooding and winds. Be safe!


----------



## randyrls (Jan 22, 2016)

It is about 8:00pm here in Harrisburg PA.  Started snowing about 7pm  Still just light snow, maybe an inch.    Time for some hot coco and marshmallows.


----------



## CREID (Jan 22, 2016)

No snow in the forecast here, gonna get cold though. Down into the forties.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 22, 2016)

Just finished doing 4 driveways and sidewalks thanks to Wifey and daughter's help.
Snowblower-Good!
Currently 21 degrees with a little wind so far and 4 to 5 inches.
Calling for 20 - 30"+ in our area. We are in the blizzard path.
Some spots may have 36"!

Haven't had a good one like this since 2010.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 23, 2016)

This is not good. Have at least 18" snow with wind drifts of 5 feet in some places. There must be an air tunnel leading to my back door. If I open the door there will be a wall of snow. They have now up the totals to over 30" of snow. I will be one tired pup tomorrow. Will test the doctors theory about I can resume normal activities. Maybe the wind will blow all the snow on the lawn and clear my drivways and walkways.Have 2 homes to clear out. Oh the pain. :frown:


----------



## tbroye (Jan 23, 2016)

Luckily  for us here in Sacramento the Snow is in the Mountains and the rain is in the valley.  Need more of both.  All you Easterner stay Safe, Dry and Warm.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 23, 2016)

This storm looks like it is going to be one for the record books in many areas. 3" per hour with blizzard winds. Can't see the neighbors house across the street. Just hope the power holds up. I hate to have to go out there to start a generator up.


----------



## CREID (Jan 23, 2016)

Stay safe and warm you turners. Don't go out in that mess unless it's an emergency.


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 23, 2016)

It's still snowing here in Asheville.  We have a foot on the ground at my house...I think our snow is supposed to wrap up this afternoon.  I see some sun shine outside now for the first time since Thursday.  That should start melting the white stuff...

I shoveled a path up our driveway to check the mail...discovered the Post Office didn't live up to that whole "rain, hail, sleet, snow" motto! (and can't really blame them!)  While I was at the top of our driveway, I snapped a picture looking back down at the house.  That was yesterday...we've had another few inches since then.  

We just moved to Asheville from Silicon Valley a couple months ago.  Our dogs have always lived in mild weather and weren't amused by the deep, cold, white stuff on the ground. I had to shovel a path out to the grass for one of them to make a potty run...that dog had held it for 15 hours despite having been taken outside several times (he just would not walk in the snow).  Even with the path cleared he still was reluctant until he just couldn't hold it any longer! 

Now, that dog is starting to adjust and even explore un-shoveled areas...he's definitely an "inside dog" though!


----------



## chartle (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm actually embarrassed that they included Pittsburgh's 3" to 6", we got 5 ish about 5 miles north west of the city, in this story about the storm.:frown:

LIVE: Blizzard unfolds from DC to Philadelphia, NYC

My sister is just outside Philly.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 23, 2016)

Awesome photos Tim. Thanks for posting them. Nice place. I love NC. Stay warm!


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 23, 2016)

Been out a couple of times today moving snow. Been helping several neighbors who needed help. One was a retired lady for whom we usually help with snow.
Another was a husband and his wife who were shoveling. He has two bad wrists.
Another neighbor has a nice snowblower which wouldn't start. We worked on it for a while but the carb is clogged. He has ordered another and will tear into it later.
A good 2 feet of snow in the street. Our court has not been plowed. The street was plowed some earlier but not good.
30" was reported nearby and is still snowing and blowing. Some healthy drifts out there.
Will work on our driveway more tomorrow and then maybe attack the sidewalks.
Here is a pic early this morning of what greeted me as I opened the garage door.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 23, 2016)

I have drifts that are twice that high against my back door. Still snowing hard here at 9:00 PM We are over 24" for sure. I will attack it all tomorrow. Have not been out there. To me a waste of energy that I will need. Have to get a good night sleep now.


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 23, 2016)

Lake Cumberland got hit with 20 inches of snow and ice. The roof on the marina's collapsed do to the weight. Lot's of boat's have been sinking all day. Here's a video of a 105 foot boat sinking.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIXGM3CbGKc


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 23, 2016)

EBorraga said:


> Lake Cumberland got hit with 20 inches of snow and ice. The roof on the marina's collapsed do to the weight. Lot's of boat's have been sinking all day. Here's a video of a 105 foot boat sinking.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIXGM3CbGKc



OH MY! Sad.:frown:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 23, 2016)

EBorraga said:


> Lake Cumberland got hit with 20 inches of snow and ice. The roof on the marina's collapsed do to the weight. Lot's of boat's have been sinking all day. Here's a video of a 105 foot boat sinking.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIXGM3CbGKc


 That's terrible!


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 24, 2016)

Dalecamino said:


> Awesome photos Tim. Thanks for posting them. Nice place. I love NC. Stay warm!



So far, our power hasn't gone off for more than a second or so.  I figured it we lose power and lose heat, I have two big dogs to help keep me warm! 

I think we're up to about 15" of snow so far.  Monday's temperature is due to hit the mid-40's last time I looked so this should me away quickly. I hope the folks in low-lying areas aren't caught off guard by the sudden melting.


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 24, 2016)

EBorraga said:


> Lake Cumberland got hit with 20 inches of snow and ice. The roof on the marina's collapsed do to the weight. Lot's of boat's have been sinking all day. Here's a video of a 105 foot boat sinking.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIXGM3CbGKc



Ouch!  Sure hope the boat's owner (and/or the marina) had good insurance.


----------



## SteveG (Jan 24, 2016)

I will not even do my typical winter weather observations from the Hawaii perspective on this one...a group of you might be tempted to get together and come out and Hurt Me! :frown:

My empathy toward all of you affected. I grew up in St Louis; got to see some fairly cold winters, and an occasional 12" snow accumulation. Now I need to open my freezer and stick my head in there, for that brief "winter" experience.  Enough for me! :biggrin:

Be safe all. If you are not well enough to get out in the stuff, leave the snow to someone who can. I hope the power stays up in those high wind and flood areas.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 24, 2016)

Tim (TimS124), my wife and I both agree,  .....if you would like to live in North Wales, we'd house swap with you in a heartbeat..

Keep safe everyone.


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 24, 2016)

TimS124 said:


> EBorraga said:
> 
> 
> > Lake Cumberland got hit with 20 inches of snow and ice. The roof on the marina's collapsed do to the weight. Lot's of boat's have been sinking all day. Here's a video of a 105 foot boat sinking.
> ...



So far there have been 16 boats sink. Somewhere around 300 boats damaged. That boat in the video was over a million dollars. I'm not sure who's insurance will cover this disaster.


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 24, 2016)

I am OVER IT for this year.  Had to plow it four time just to keep up with it with my little lawn tractor.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 24, 2016)

Another nice place! Good job Chuck. Nothing runs like a Deere :biggrin: That IS a Deere isn't it?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 24, 2016)

Posts like these remind me about how far south most of you live!  

24 inches all at once is a ton of snow, no matter where you live, though.  Be safe - shoveling snow that's thick and wet is a good way to give yourself a heart attack!


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 24, 2016)

skiprat said:


> Tim (TimS124), my wife and I both agree,  .....if you would like to live in North Wales, we'd house swap with you in a heartbeat..
> 
> Keep safe everyone.



We've only had this house for a few months so it's too soon to swap. 

We have room for visitors though if you're ever in the area.  The former owners added an in-law apartment on the side of the house...has its own kitchen even.  

No promise what the weather will be like though as we haven't been here long enough to know.

I visited London and Birmingham a decade or so ago for a work trip...only had one day to sight see and spent that in Windsor Castle.  Didn't realize how close that was to Wales until I looked it up just now.


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 24, 2016)

Chuck Key said:


> I am OVER IT for this year.  Had to plow it four time just to keep up with it with my little lawn tractor.



That's a lot of snow to push with a little lawn tractor!


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 24, 2016)

Chuck Key said:


> I am OVER IT for this year.  Had to plow it four time just to keep up with it with my little lawn tractor.



Chuck
Looking at those pics, you sure seem to have a little slice of heaven where you live. Makes it worth enduring a snowstorm or two for that. 
Bob


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 24, 2016)

bobleibo said:


> Chuck Key said:
> 
> 
> > I am OVER IT for this year.  Had to plow it four time just to keep up with it with my little lawn tractor.
> ...


 


Hey Bob,
Do you think they will have any pity for us when March comes around here?

I wish we could have spread that snow out a little bit.  Barely enough here to ride the snowmobiles on.

Be safe everyone.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 24, 2016)

Haven't seen a snow plow on my road yet.  We got 16-17".  Thank goodness I splurged and got 4 wheel drive when I got my truck.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cwalker935 said:


> Haven't seen a snow plow on my road yet.  We got 16-17".  Thank goodness I splurged and got 4 wheel drive when I got my truck.



Do they make trucks with 2wd still?  I had no idea! 

If you tried to sell one up here, they'd laugh you out the door!


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 24, 2016)

We had a good 2 feet here(before drifting)....37" in Winchester and up that way.

Last night at midnight, a pickup truck snow plow got stuck down from our house. He spent 45 minutes spinning and trying to get out.
This morning, they tried it again...got about 3 houses farther up this little grade. Even with his plow up,he was still pushing snow....just couldn't do it...backed out and left.
Again early this afternoon, another try...no go.
This is probably a private contractor for the county or state. Guess he does not know what chains are.
Maybe they will bring in a real truck.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 24, 2016)

We wound up with 30+ inches and i spent all day shoveling and giving the snow blower a work out. My snow blower is not big enough for that much snow but it was never too much of a problem because we did not get snows like that very often. Have more to do tomorrow. I am hurting. Not as young as I once was and this proves it. Thank goodness it will be in the high 30's and even in the 40's the rest of the week. They did a horrible job plowing the town roads. All the warnings of stay off the roads and do not have your cars on the roads so the plows can get through was a bunch of hot air. They tried plowing our streets with a small pick up with a plow. What a joke. They latter had to come around with some heavier equipment which we do not have alot of. But the taxes are going up. Have to pay them some time this week. Don't want to be late. I am sure the overtime bill will be sizable and on a Sunday too.


----------



## Hawkdave (Jan 25, 2016)

I live in Australia, in fact, since 1967. We used to live in England and as a child I loved the snow. It was always around Christmas time. But since moving to Australia, I have only witnessed snow on one occasion, it melted as soon as it hit the ground.
I do not think I would like to return to the extreme weather where snow dictates what you can do or cannot do.

My thoughts are with you all as you prepare and deal with the extreme conditions coming your way.

Dave.


----------

